# Uber Essentials



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm really surprised that so little has been written about Essentials. For those who might be curious about how it works, I have detailed the experience from the customer perspective below.

I was looking at the rider app today, and decided to click over to the Essentials tab. I saw that there was one Essentials driver available, assumingly for all of DC as I zoomed out and he was the only one at the time. (I later saw two drivers in the app, so the app does show more than just the closest one) Estimated time was 8 minutes. 

Curious, I looked at the items available and saw that they sell gum at $1.00. I thought to myself, "well that's just ridiculous, surely there must be a per-order minimum to make it worthwhile." I took to the web to learn more.. no mimimum order, no delivery fee, and OF COURSE, "No need to tip!". So there I was, with a $1.00 pack of gum in my cart thinking to myself "this is just SO wrong!" I had to do it, though. I placed the order.

The icon where the driver was located had been at that spot, stationary, since I had initially clicked on the Essentials tab, at least 20 minutes. After I placed the order, the app showed the driver's name, rating, car make and plate number. Driver had a 4.8 rating and was driving a Camry. 

I watched for a few minutes as the icon spun in different directions while staying in place. This continued for 3 or 4 minutes, and I imagine this was the driver getting ready to leave with phone on hand causing the direction of the icon to change as he moved about. After about 4 minutes, the icon started heading my way. 

From Uber's blog posts on the service, I learned that you're expected to meet the driver curbside and that they would contact me when they arrived. Rather than make him wait, I headed out when the icon was about 2 blocks away. With the usual lag between the app and reality, he was actually on my block as I stepped outside. I waved to him as he pulled up and he made a u-turn to meet me on my side of the street. My gum came in a black, cloth reusable shopping bag with the Uber logo on it. The driver was very pleasant, and smiled as he handed me the bag. I thanked him and gave him $3 in cash. He explained that the purchase was already paid for, charged to my card. I nodded and told him it was a tip to thank him for coming all this way for such a small purchase. 

Since Essentials is just tacked on to the Rider app, the transaction was exactly like taking a ride. After the delivery, the app asked me to rate the driver just as it does for a ride. I gave him 5 stars along with a positive comment.

So that was my experience with Essentials. I have no idea how this could be profitable for anybody. I'm sure it's not at this point. Uber must be paying an hourly rate to the drivers to keep them available and they're clearly not making money on the merchandise. They also have to have all of the items on hand at any given moment, so these drivers are not taking passengers in between deliveries. So this has to be some sort of experiment for them to gather data for now. I sure do hope that Uber is paying a fair wage to these drivers, but we all know how that goes. I give this driver a lot of credit for showing up with a smile, I'm not sure I'd be able to pull that off. Perhaps Uber actually is doing good by these guys and paying them better than the rest of us. I suppose there's also the fact that merchandise isn't going to throw up in your back seat. Yeah, that's it.. Uber on!


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow. They screw their driver at best


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Curious, I looked at the items available and saw that they sell gum at $1.00. !


What were the other items available and prices? This reminds me of how "Takeout Taxi" started. I think they still operate in the Wisconsin Dells area. Takeout Taxi started with like basic items found at a corner store and would deliver it to your hotel room, and then started delivering restaurant food later on. I think they used to be called something else before Takeout Taxi, but I can't remember the name.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks for the information, ive wondered about essentials for a while, but couldnt really get much info from the forum


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

DjTim said:


> What were the other items available and prices? This reminds me of how "Takeout Taxi" started. I think they still operate in the Wisconsin Dells area. Takeout Taxi started with like basic items found at a corner store and would deliver it to your hotel room, and then started delivering restaurant food later on. I think they used to be called something else before Takeout Taxi, but I can't remember the name.


The current list can be found at:
http://blog.uber.com/essentialsinventorylist

(In the interest of historical preservation, as of today, 1/12/2015, those items and prices are also copied below)
*Winter Essentials* *Quantity* *Price*
Folding Snow Shovel 1 shovel $20.00
Hand Warmers 1 pack $3.00
Hot Chocolate 1 pack $3.00
S'mores Kit 1 count $15.00
Sidewalk Salt 10 lb bag $15.00
Uber Branded Tech Gloves 1 pair $10.00
Uber Branded Umbrella 1 count $15.00

* 
Allergy, Cough, & Cold* *Quantity* *Price*
Benadryl Allergy Relief Ultratab Tablets 24 count $8.00
Benadryl Child Cherry Allergy Syrup 8 fl oz $12.00
Claritin 24 Hour Reditabs Non-Drowsy 30 count $22.00
DayQuil Cold & Flu 16 count $10.00
Halls Plus Drops Honey Lemon 25 count $3.00
NyQuil Cold & Flu 16 count $10.00
Ricola Lemon Mint 19 drops $3.00

* 
Candy & Snacks* *Quantity* *Price*
Altoids Curiously Strong Peppermint Mints 1 tin $3.00
Cheetos Crunchy Cheese Snacks 2 oz $1.00
Doritos Cool Ranch Chips 1.25 oz $1.00
Doritos Nacho Cheese Chips 1.25 oz $1.00
Fritos Original Corn Chips 2 oz $1.00
Ice Breakers Sugar Free Wintergreen Mints 2 tins $4.00
Lay's Barbeque Chips 1.5 oz $1.00
Lay's Classic Potato Chips 1.5 oz $1.00
Skittles 2 oz $1.00
Smartfood White Cheddar Popcorn 5/8 oz $1.00
Trident Original Flavor Gum 1 pack, 12 pieces $1.00
Wrigley's Spearmint Gum 2 packs, 5 pieces ea $1.00

* 
Drinks* *Quantity* *Price*
Coca-Cola 12 oz $1.00
Diet Coke 12 oz $1.00
FIJI Natural Artesian Water 11.2 oz $1.00
Jose Cuervo Margarita Mix 33.8 fl oz $6.00
Red Bull Energy Drink 8.4 oz $2.00
Red Bull Sugar Free Energy Drink 8.4 oz $2.00

* 
First Aid* *Quantity* *Price*
Band-aid Variety Pack 30 bandages $5.00
Chapstick Skin Protectant With Moisturizer 3 sticks $4.00
Neosporin 2 oz $11.00
Purell Original Pump Bottle 8 oz $4.00
Q-Tips Cotton Swabs 500 count $5.00

* 
Household* *Quantity* *Price*
Bounty Basic Paper Towels Giant Rolls With Prints 2 rolls $5.00
Cascade ActionPacs Dishwasher Detergent Citrus Scent 32 count $8.00
Charmin Ultra Strong Toilet Paper Double Roll 4 rolls $4.00
Clorox Disinfectant Wipes 35 wipes $5.00
Energizer Max Performance Alkaline AA 8 pack $10.00
Energizer Max Alkaline AAA 8 pack $10.00
Glad Trash Bags 40 count $11.00
Solo Squared 18 Ounce Plastic Cups 30 count $5.00
Tide-to-Go Pen Instant Stain Remover 10 ml $4.00
Uber Ping Pong Balls 3 count $5.00

* 
Men's Grooming* *Quantity* *Price*
Degree Clinical Plus Anti-Perspirant Deodorant Sport Strength 2 count, 1.7 oz ea $9.00
Degree For Men Dry Sport Protection Anti-Perspirant & Deodorant Invisible Stick 2.7 oz ea $3.00
Edge Shaving Gel 7 oz $4.00
Gillette Mach3 Turbo Cartridges 8 cartridges $28.00
Old Spice Pure Sport High-Endurance Deodorant 3 oz $5.00
Schick Hydro 5 Razor 1 razor $12.00

* 
Pain Relievers* *Quantity* *Price*
Advil Liqui-gel 200 mg 80 count $12.00
Aleve Liquid Gels 220mg 20 count $7.00
Midol Complete Maximum Strength Pain Reliever 40 count $9.00
Pepto-Bismol 24 count $5.00
Tylenol Extra Strength Caplets 10 count $2.00
Zantac 150 24 count $10.00

* 
Personal Care* *Quantity* *Price*
Breathe Right Nasal Strips 26 strips $14.00
Centrum Multivitamin / Multimineral Supplement Orange Flavor Chewables 100 count $11.00
Clear Eyes Maximum Strength Redness Relief 0.5 oz $5.00
Crest Complete Whitening Scope Outlast Mint Toothpaste 5.8 oz $4.00
Dial Basics Hypo Allergenic Dermatologist Tested Bar Soap 3 bars, 3.2 oz ea $3.00
Opti-Free Express Contact Lens Case 1 count $2.00
Opti-Free Replenish Multi-purpose Disinfecting Solution 10 oz $11.00
Oral-B Pro-Health Clinical Pro-Flex Medium Toothbrushes 2 pack $9.00

* 
Sexual Wellness* *Quantity* *Price*
Durex Lubricated Latex Extra Sensitive Condoms 12 pack $8.00
K-Y Jelly Personal Lubricant 4 oz $11.00
Trojan Sensations Condoms 12 pack $11.00

* 
Women's Beauty* *Quantity* *Price*
Degree Shower Clean Invisible Solid
Anti-Perspirant/Deodorant 2.6 oz $4.00
Gillette Venus Blades 4 cartridges $16.00
Schick Quattro Razor 1 razor $10.00
Schick Quattro Razor Blades 8 count $20.00
Secret Outlast Unscented Antiperspirant/Deodorant 2.7 oz $6.00
Tampax Pearl Plastic Regular Absorbancy Tampons 18 count $8.00


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

This sounds like a lot like kozmo.com. They also delivered "essentials" with no delivery charge and no minimum order. They received $250 million in funding and then started on their quest to answer the question, "can you deliver a soda across town, charge $1 for it, and still make a profit?".

Silly buggers; they should have asked me that question in 1999. I would have told them, "no, you can't" and saved them the $250m they burned through before the company disappeared.

I'm not sure why Travis thinks he can do better than Kozmo and make something out of nothing. It's probably due to Midas Complex - Kanalick and his executive team at Uber blowing so much smoke up each others' asses that they think that everything they touch will turn to gold.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

elelegido said:


> This sounds like a lot like kozmo.com. They also delivered "essentials" with no delivery charge and no minimum order. They received $250 million in funding and then started on their quest to answer the question, "can you deliver a soda across town, charge $1 for it, and still make a profit?".
> 
> Silly buggers; they should have asked me that question in 1999. I would have told them, "no, you can't" and saved them the $250m they burned through before the company disappeared.
> 
> I'm not sure why Travis thinks he can do better than Kozmo and make something out of nothing. It's probably due to Midas Complex - Kanalick and his executive team at Uber blowing so much smoke up each others' asses that they think that everything they touch will turn to gold.


Actually, they started as a video/DVD and videogame delivery service and added popcorn and ice cream, then they started added other corner-store type products. I used to use them quite a lot when they first started in Manhattan in the late 90's. Their model wasn't that bad actually, at the time video rentals were still popular (we're talking quite a few years prior to online streaming) I moved down to DC at the end of 1999 and missed having Kozmo. They eventually came to DC but didn't serve my neighborhood until the very end, just months before they went out of business.

There's actually a movie that was made about Kozmo, which I have a copy of but have not watched yet. I believe it's called "E-Dreams" and now that it's fresh on my mind again I think I'll watch it tonight.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Thank you @NightRider for a great write-up on UberESSENTIALS.
Would you please give your Driver a call, and ask him some pertinent questions on how busy he is, how much Uber pays him etc (I'm assuming you only paid $1 for the gum).


NightRider said:


> Uber must be paying an hourly rate to the drivers to keep them available and they're clearly not making money on the merchandise.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Here is a thread by @GoodIdea? , who is not an Uber Driver & joined this forum to ask:

*Why aren't more people driving for Uber Essentials???*
http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/why-arent-more-people-driving-for-uber-essentials.8397/

This is a write-up on UberESSENTIALS & Driver
Mamadoy Diallo
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...o-get-uber-to-deliver-your-halloween-costume/









And one of the UberESSENTIALS items listed is


NightRider said:


> Sidewalk Salt 10 lb bag $15.00


The driver must have all these items in stock in the car. Take a look at photo, I guess this driver wouldn't be able to do airport runs, there's No room for luggage. And he is essentially a Tuck Shop on Wheels
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuck_shop
Who pays for all the regular Uber pickups he has to cancel...grocery store, laundromat, airport runs etc, Any ride request where the pax has to put stuff in the trunk?
And who compensates this Driver for the reduced gas mileage?

All the UberCRAP, gimmicky UberHype offerings are just PR than actual service offerings. For anything logistical to be feasible, *Uber has to First make Driving UberX economically viable for the drivers. *And Uber has to demonstrate by *implementing positive changes to it's Driver policies,* that it actually understands the various shortcomings & pitfalls of these policies as currently implemented.
And, as we know, Uber has fallen woefully short in this regard. That *Uber pipe dream of $200B valuation will remain just a dream*, if Uber cannot implement driver-centric policies for UberX.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Thank you @NightRider for a great write-up on UberESSENTIALS.
> Would you please give your Driver a call, and ask him some pertinent questions on how busy he is, how much Uber pays him etc (I'm assuming you only paid $1 for the gum).


I don't think there's any way I could contact that driver at this point, but I was planning on ordering again with the intent of chatting up the driver. I'll likely do this on a weekday next week so as not to catch a driver who is busy and needs to move on to the next delivery. Yes, the $1 gum costs $1. Think I'm gonna have to splurge this time and get me some ping-pong balls! If that's not a gag product, I don't know what would be. It's probably hipster code for something illicit. 



chi1cabby said:


> The driver must have all these items in stock in the car. Take a look at photo, I guess this driver wouldn't be able to do airport runs, there's No room for luggage. And he is essentially a Tuck Shop on Wheels
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuck_shop
> Who pays for all the regular Uber pickups he has to cancel...grocery store, laundromat, airport runs etc, Any ride request where the pax has to put stuff in the trunk?
> And who compensates this Driver for the reduced gas mileage?


The UberEssentials cars do NOT pick up passengers. They do Essentials exclusively as evidenced by monitoring their location and movements in relation to the cars on the other service offerings. The Essentials cars (I've seen at most 2 at one time, covering all of downtown DC) tend to be stationary at specific locations between deliveries. I'm assuming the locations are either the drivers' homes or office locations. If those cars did do passenger rides, they should appear in the same location when switching over to look at UberX, etc.. with the pin right next to the Essentials car location, I switched to the each passenger service and confirmed that the Essentials car did not appear on any of the passenger services.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

NightRider said:


> I was planning on ordering again with the intent of chatting up the driver.


Thanx you!
I hope you get UberESSENTIALS Driver Mamadoy Diallo. I've seen his name mentioned a few times on Uber_DC Twitter feed:








It seems that Driver Mamadou is a veteran driver, and Uber_DC's go to guy for marketing promos:


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber is cancelling its UberEssentials delivery service&#8230; for now*
NAPIER LOPEZ
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/01/26/uber-cancelling-uberessentials-delivery-service-now/


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Bring back FuberKITTENS and FuberPUPPIES!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Guess it wasn't so essential after all.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

So now you can help keep your local neighborhood meth house all stocked up on the essentials with nobody tracking them!! Good job Travis lol


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber is cancelling its UberEssentials delivery service&#8230; for now*
> NAPIER LOPEZ
> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/01/26/uber-cancelling-uberessentials-delivery-service-now/


Looks like Mamadou is out of a job and back grinding with uberX!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

"We're already taking the learnings and using them towards our next experiment!"

Oh, joy!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

A condom delivery service?! My god I could have used that 30 years ago!


----------



## Silas Baker (Feb 9, 2015)

NightRider said:


> I don't think there's any way I could contact that driver at this point, but I was planning on ordering again with the intent of chatting up the driver. I'll likely do this on a weekday next week so as not to catch a driver who is busy and needs to move on to the next delivery. Yes, the $1 gum costs $1. Think I'm gonna have to splurge this time and get me some ping-pong balls! If that's not a gag product, I don't know what would be. It's probably hipster code for something illicit.
> 
> The UberEssentials cars do NOT pick up passengers. They do Essentials exclusively as evidenced by monitoring their location and movements in relation to the cars on the other service offerings. The Essentials cars (I've seen at most 2 at one time, covering all of downtown DC) tend to be stationary at specific locations between deliveries. I'm assuming the locations are either the drivers' homes or office locations. If those cars did do passenger rides, they should appear in the same location when switching over to look at UberX, etc.. with the pin right next to the Essentials car location, I switched to the each passenger service and confirmed that the Essentials car did not appear on any of the passenger services.


Any info on how these drivers were paid? Were they paid per delivery or hourly? This doesn't make any sense when compared to the uberX model...


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Silas Baker said:


> Any info on how these drivers were paid? Were they paid per delivery or hourly? This doesn't make any sense when compared to the uberX model...


No idea. As this was only a small-scale test operation, the world may never know. I would think that they must have been paid hourly by Uber, because they spent most of their online time sitting idle. If they were getting paid by delivery, it wouldn't have been much considering there was no minimum order, and they seemed to have so few deliveries that I don't think anyone would have continued for more than a day.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Uber is running a pilot for UberMotel in my town, car requirements: Any vehicle that can fit a Queensize mattress


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Just strap it on the roof of the car with supersized (if they exist) bungee chords.


----------

